# Bit sharp out there.



## postman (4 Nov 2020)

Just dragging the mundane over to gardening,for a second.I have just fitted the outside water tap cover,had it years.It wraps up the tap and pipework,so stopping that awful Mr J Frost from doing any damage over winter.All secured with black masking tape,one year it blew off,so all is nice and secure.Ok back to your interesting lives now.


----------



## annedonnelly (4 Nov 2020)

I'm stuck indoors working, but it looks a glorious, if chilly, day out there!


----------



## Johnsco (4 Nov 2020)

Having read the forecast, I went out in the garden yesterday and brought in all my pots of tender plants .... Mostly succulents that have been out all summer getting maximum light.
Yes - It's a bit sharp in Leeds this morning.
It'll get worse !!


----------



## I like Skol (4 Nov 2020)

I've cycled an easy 2.5 miles on errands this morning. Lovely out there at the moment


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Nov 2020)

Looked fine -0 forecast said it was good - lots of sun on the road outside

Went out on a ride - should have been 20 ish miles

by the time I had gone a couple of miles it was raining and the sky had gone black

I was soaking by the time I got home
total miles - just under 4

good thing - cheapo Muddy Fox jacket still waterproof after several years and several washes in normal washing powder!!!


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2020)

I like Skol said:


> I've cycled an easy 2.5 miles on errands this morning. Lovely out there at the moment



We've had rain. It's Potsy's fault he's got a day off. Sunny now.


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2020)

Mr Robin keeps visiting the stale french baguette that I've secured on an old tree stump next to the shedoffice. The one advantage of the shedoffice is the various wildlife I get to see each day.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> stale french baguette


How the hell did that happen? Wouldn't be allowed to go stale in my house


----------



## cyberknight (4 Nov 2020)

good frost coming home after night shift , cold, dark , tired and hungry dont make for PBs


----------



## Cycleops (4 Nov 2020)

31° and getting hotter here. Didn't stop me doing a few miles on the bike this morning.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Nov 2020)

First time in the minus numbers riding to work at 0530 today. OK it was -0.6C, but it did necessitate long sleeves.


----------



## Salad Dodger (4 Nov 2020)

After a few dull, grey days, today was blessed with beautiful sunshine and it was surprisingly mild down here on the Kent coast. But I still dusted off the cover for the outside tap and put it in place today.
Soon, I will have to find the frost jacket for our olive tree and get that safely snugged up for the winter.......


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2020)

in the same boat ... we live in a condo (6 units to a bldg) & we just received our annual "close your water spigots" email.


----------



## jowwy (5 Nov 2020)

was lovely out the back yesterday - as well as working i'm also in uni ( yes at 44 ) studying to become a data scientist, online video lectures today - we finished at 2pm, so it was out the back to take down 2 x 1.8mtr fence panels and replace with new posts and cross braces and fit 42 1.8mtr feather edge boards......all done in under 2hrs


----------

